# Raised Waterproof Wood Pellet Stove Hearth for Garage!



## Don2222 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello

Building a raised wood pellet stove hearth for the garage. The stove will be in the back right corner. Unfortunately this is where any water or snow melting runs right too! So the stove must be elevated to prevent the bottom from rusting out!

Therefore, the materials should not rot easily. So far I used 2x6 pressure treated lumber and I just got some PVC board to trim it out. *Should I show the PVC board smooth or ruff side?* See pics.

I had the wood lying around and the permabase was $10.00 but the PVC board is expensive!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 23, 2013)

Your Garage??


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, Need heat for painting stoves and also a working display. Do you have one in yours?


----------



## mikkeeh (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a pellet stove in my pole barn/woodshop.  I just set some concrete blocks on the concrete, laid a couple of patio stones on them...and that was it.  Took about 5 min.  Raises the stove about 9", and is fireproof.!!


----------



## smoke show (Jan 23, 2013)

smooth.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 23, 2013)

mikkeeh said:


> I have a pellet stove in my pole barn/woodshop. I just set some concrete blocks on the concrete, laid a couple of patio stones on them...and that was it. Took about 5 min. Raises the stove about 9", and is fireproof.!!


 
Good idea!


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 24, 2013)

Wouldn't it be rather dangerous to paint near a pellet stove????


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 24, 2013)

NFPA-211


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 24, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, Need heat for painting stoves and also a working display. Do you have one in yours?


 
NFPA-211 might tell you otherwise.  If that building was a shop with no flammables it would be ok.


----------



## briansol (Jan 24, 2013)

isn't pressure treated wood inside also a bad idea?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 24, 2013)

briansol said:


> isn't pressure treated wood inside also a bad idea?


 
I would say so. But is it a code violation?


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope you're going to have a fireproof topping.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 10, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> NFPA-211 might tell you otherwise. If that building was a shop with no flammables it would be ok.


 
Yes, I do not put cars in it anymore so technically it will be fine. I need the heat for drying the paint on stoves.

Simple 2x6 hearth with PVC board for trim around 3/4" plywood topped with cement board and porcelin tiles.

Remember to Back Butter those tiles for a good sticken!
Boy, I just found this! I never new I needed a Back Butter Buddy!
https://www.flooringsupplyshop.com/back-butter-buddy-2181.html 

Hear are some more pics


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Mar 10, 2013)

I would avoid the wood even if it`s pressure treated if it`s going to be getting wet it will attract mold. 12X12 patio stones could work, 2 layers if need be for extra height. Maybe a layer of poly under your pellet pile too if there is a chance water could wick up into your bags.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 10, 2013)

sheetmetaldan said:


> I would avoid the wood even if it`s pressure treated if it`s going to be getting wet it will attract mold. 12X12 patio stones could work, 2 layers if need be for extra height. Maybe a layer of poly under your pellet pile too if there is a chance water could wick up into your bags.


 
Good point. The first 2 pics below show the area the hearth is going. As you can see the floor is wet. So the 3rd pic shows the 4 patio blocks I will be putting under each corner of the hearth.

The last pic shows the Oak Wood Pallet I painted to hold a ton of pellets.


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Mar 10, 2013)

Some scrap pieces of pvc trim under the pallet will help keep it dry. I have used pvc scrap for exactly that in wet areas of my basement works pretty good, just enough to get it off the floor. Just a friendly reminder don`t forget to move the move the flammables away from the stove after it`s installed. I see aerosol cans,lawnmower,waste oil container, jugs of chemicals and the kerosene heater (i know that wont be around after the stove is in!  )in your pics. It`s easy to forget stuff like that when you see the same stuff in the same place day after day.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 10, 2013)

sheetmetaldan said:


> Some scrap pieces of pvc trim under the pallet will help keep it dry. I have used pvc scrap for exactly that in wet areas of my basement works pretty good, just enough to get it off the floor. Just a friendly reminder don`t forget to move the move the flammables away from the stove after it`s installed. I see aerosol cans,lawnmower,waste oil container, jugs of chemicals and the kerosene heater (i know that wont be around after the stove is in!  )in your pics. It`s easy to forget stuff like that when you see the same stuff in the same place day after day.


 
Thanks for the reminder. Yes, I will have to move all that stuff and clean out the area. The main idea is to have some nice pellet heat so I will not have to use "Stinky" my nickname for the kero heater. LOL

In fact I have names for all our household heaters! LOL See below. Click to enlarge


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello

Well the messy grouting is done! Looks dark gray but will be much lighter when it dries.

Click pics to enlarge:


----------



## Fish On (Mar 12, 2013)

All the time and effort wouldn't it be wise to fix your water from coming in?


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish On said:


> All the time and effort wouldn't it be wise to fix your water from coming in?


 
All the water comes from the snow on the snow blower. LOL

It pools in that one spot! any ideas? ? ?


----------



## brack86svo (Mar 12, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> All the water comes from the snow on the snow blower. LOL
> 
> It pools in that one spot! any ideas? ? ?


 
You could find the lowest spot, rent a large hammer drill, and drill out an opening for a drain. Drill down far enough to add some stone and stick a drain cover over the hole. Or you could just simply drill a smaller hole down through the pad and let the water drain that way. Shouldn't be that big of a deal if it's only melt off from the snow blower. The pellet stove will help dry the standing water but, that will increase the humidity in your shop, and paint doesn't go well with humidity.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello

I like this *easy* garage hookup. If the door was closed it would be warm in there! LOL


----------



## mralias (Mar 12, 2013)

The global warming people are not going to like this. You just raised the outside temp by 1 degree!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

mralias said:


> The global warming people are not going to like this. You just raised the outside temp by 1 degree!


 
Thanks, but that is not my stove. I am putting a Quadrafire Santa Fe in my garage. My garage is not that big.

Here is a good story of a guy that got a Big E for his larger garage!
http://www.thehulltruth.com/dockside-chat/155426-i-just-changed-out-my-pellet-stove-garage.html#b


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

Here is a good quote!

Shucks, I thought all that leaking gas and oil in my garage would not be a problem! LOL

From > http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?122655-Pellet-stove-for-workshop
"Pellet stoves are not a problem in an attached garage if they are kept at 18 inches off of the floor due to the possibility of fuel from vehicles leaking and causing a fire.
Pellet and grain stoves are much safer than wood stoves from what I have read." 


The only reason I am raising my stove up is so a damp floor will not rust out the bottom of the stove. LOL


----------



## silverfox103 (Mar 12, 2013)

No sense mentioning safety, it is the last thing on this guy's mind. When he starts giving advice, hit the "Page Down"

Here's one of his gems.

Tom C.




Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> My friend gave me a great idea! This was his 1st draft! See pic below:
> 
> ...


----------



## briansol (Mar 12, 2013)

nice.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 12, 2013)

briansol said:


> isn't pressure treated wood inside also a bad idea?


 
Not a good idea for a cutting board or a countertop, but in moisture conditions ( like on cement ) in a wet environment to thwart rot and termites is kinda the whole purpose of treating  the wood  in the first place.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

silverfox103 said:


> No sense mentioning safety, it is the last thing on this guy's mind. When he starts giving advice, hit the "Page Down"
> 
> Here's one of his gems.
> 
> Tom C.


 
That extension came with the stove when I bought it.


----------



## sinnian (Mar 12, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> All the water comes from the snow on the snow blower. LOL
> 
> It pools in that one spot! any ideas? ? ?


 
Yup, not put the snow blower in there, especially since you have an open flame in there now


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

sinnian said:


> Yup, not put the snow blower in there, especially since you have an open flame in there now


 
I agree, I need a shed now to put the snow blower.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 12, 2013)

Leave it outside?

Park it on a floor mat?

Fix your floor so it's not sloped to the walls?!... I'd imagine the sole plate and walls are getting wet too?



Don2222 said:


> All the water comes from the snow on the snow blower. LOL
> 
> It pools in that one spot! any ideas? ? ?


 
I would have probably just put the stove on the tiles right on the floor and called it good.  If the water is getting more than tile deep there are other issues!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello

I am displaying a stove and showing what type of hearths that I can build. A water proof raised hearth may be good for a basement.

Just put the 1st coat of Gull Wing gray on it.


----------



## CT Pellet (Mar 13, 2013)

Don....You're a beauty!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks CT


----------



## smwilliamson (Mar 13, 2013)

Don lives in cowhampshire... They really don't care much about what people do up there, live free or die baby!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 13, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Don lives in cowhampshire... They really don't care much about what people do up there, live free or die baby!


 
“Cow Hampshire” was a term coined at the University of New Hampshire, when reportedly there were more cows than people in New Hampshire. That is 2 words but no longer the case and that is what it means Scott.

"*Live Free or Die*" is the official motto of the U.S. state of New Hampshire, adopted by the state in 1945.
It is possibly the best-known of all state mottos, partly because it speaks to an assertive independence historically found in American political philosophy and partly because of its contrast to the milder sentiments found in other state mottos.

Now that we have those terms cleared up. The hearth is for sale and there is No Sales Tax. We learned something from your "Boston Tea Party" ! ! LOL


----------



## smwilliamson (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you figured out what your K value of the hearth is....hate to see a tough MA Inspector shut you down


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello

Well, the hearth is in the intended spot. Now I have to make the stove worthy of it. LOL


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 13, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Have you figured out what your K value of the hearth is....hate to see a tough MA Inspector shut you down


 
The top is 1/2" of cement board with porcalin tiles on it. That far exceeds the required K value, but I am not worried about MA inspectors crossing state lines. LOL! ! !


----------



## smoke show (Mar 13, 2013)

We get the point!


----------



## Defiant (Mar 13, 2013)

Whoa, whoa, Don you are making me dizzy, STOP


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow... You either really want to get the point across, 8 times

Or you can't work a smartphone


----------



## smoke show (Mar 13, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Or you can't work a smartphone


 I can't either and I've never done that.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 13, 2013)

Delete them Don I think you have the power.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 13, 2013)

It Works! 



SmokeyTheBear said:


> Look under your last post what does it say after your handle?


Hey Smokey

You are correct! Thanks


----------



## mralias (Mar 13, 2013)

smoke show said:


> We get the point!


 


Defiant said:


> Whoa, whoa, Don you are making me dizzy, STOP


 


DexterDay said:


> Wow... You either really want to get the point across, 8 times Or you can't work a smartphone


 


SmokeyTheBear said:


> Delete them Don I think you have the power.


 

Crap. I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## DirtyDave (Mar 15, 2013)

has anyone of you ever seen a torch used on a vehicle in a garage..?  You all panic over a fart in the wind. Vapers will explode yes gas will ignite AFTER the vapers. If you gas tank leaks get it fixed now, its a safety hazard to drive.  your gas cans stored in a garage with a furnace is dangerous, and that includes your lp/ng furnaces as they have a flame in a thin metal box, water heater   you all get the idea..... now run  and panic  while I cut some shocks off an old truck in a warm garage.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 16, 2013)

DirtyDave are you a safety inspector or work for OSHA by any chance?


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 16, 2013)

Getting in the DTs today!


----------



## Defiant (Mar 16, 2013)

Nicely done Don


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello

I drew the circle to cut the hole in the exterior wall. Then I looked to see where the wall board nails hit the studs. Sure enough just where my hole circle was. LOL
So I moved the circle over 3 inches to the right and still over 24 inches from the window that opens. Then I cut out the circle. Not bad. 

I like the bug screen, it snaps right into the circle.

Still cannot fire the stove until I wire the T-Stat and find a AC outlet to plug it into!

The large round wall clamp screws right into the knee wall shelf and hold the pipes securely!


----------



## smoke show (Mar 16, 2013)

why some painted and some unpainted pipe?


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 16, 2013)

smoke show said:


> why some painted and some unpainted pipe?


 
Good question smoke.
I always try to buy the less expensive galvanized pipes. My supplier always sells out of the less expensive galvanized parts. So to complete the installation, I had to go with the more expensive black parts. Then I just paint them all black when done. LOL
Better than waiting till next month for their galvanized shipment to come in! ! !


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah.. that is why I don't store gas in the garage. My garage heater is a sealed combustion unit, pulls air from outside. It's still 18-20" off the floor though.

Most of the time I use the plasma cutter for cutting stuff, the torch mostly just to heat up stuff or to braze. 

If I'm torching stuff or welding I usually have the door open or at least the exhaust fan on and the people door open.



DirtyDave said:


> has anyone of you ever seen a torch used on a vehicle in a garage..? You all panic over a fart in the wind. Vapers will explode yes gas will ignite AFTER the vapers. If you gas tank leaks get it fixed now, its a safety hazard to drive. your gas cans stored in a garage with a furnace is dangerous, and that includes your lp/ng furnaces as they have a flame in a thin metal box, water heater you all get the idea..... now run and panic while I cut some shocks off an old truck in a warm garage.


----------



## gfreek (Mar 17, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> I like the bug screen, it snaps right into the circle.


 
Does the bug screen come with it now or separate ?? I should put one in the exhaust  & air intake on my DT pipe..


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine came with one for the exhaust. Not quite sure how you would incorporate one into the intake.


----------



## mepellet (Mar 17, 2013)

I took my screen off after only a couple months of burning. No use for it during the burning season really. Just clogs up fast.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 17, 2013)

gfreek said:


> Does the bug screen come with it now or separate ?? I should put one in the exhaust & air intake on my DT pipe..


 
The bug screen came with the DT Up & Out kit. I think you can buy them separate.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 17, 2013)

mepellet said:


> I took my screen off after only a couple months of burning. No use for it during the burning season really. Just clogs up fast.


 
Clogs up with what? ash?


----------



## mepellet (Mar 17, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Clogs up with what? ash?


Yup. It wouldn't keep ,most bugs put anyway and I take that whole termination off during the summer and put a pipe cap over the end of the DT pipe.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 17, 2013)

mepellet said:


> Yup. It wouldn't keep ,most bugs out anyway and I take that whole termination off during the summer and put a pipe cap over the end of the DT pipe.


 
Good to know, thanks

I cannot wait to start using it but I have to run a long wire to the T-Stat and then get a long extension cord to plug it in. I am thinking of running the extension cord under the edge of the knee wall shelf to be out of the way. What do you think?


----------



## MCPO (Mar 17, 2013)

The code is the law with regards to a stove in a garage and I mainly try to abide by most rules and regs, it but I strongly feel what I do in my own rear detached garage is my business as long as it effects no one else. I burned a wood stove in my garage for years and by using common sense and a reasonable amount of caution I had no problems . With my pellet stove out there I fully expect it to be even much safer indeed.
Driving 10 miles above the posted speed limit is also wrong but most of us do it and no one is the worse for it as long as common sense and reasonable caution is excercised.
Besides all that I`m not much in favor of some of these unconstitutional rules made by those in public offices sitting on their fat a$$es thinking up ways to restrict my personal choices.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 17, 2013)

MCPO said:


> The code is the law with regards to a stove in a garage and I mainly try to abide by most rules and regs, it but I strongly feel what I do in my own rear detached garage is my business as long as it effects no one else. I burned a wood stove in my garage for years and by using common sense and a reasonable amount of caution I had no problems . With my pellet stove out there I fully expect it to be even much safer indeed.
> Driving 10 miles above the posted speed limit is also wrong but most of us do it and no one is the worse for it as long as common sense and reasonable caution is excercised.
> Besides all that I`m not much in favor of some of these unconstitutional rules made by those in public offices sitting on their fat a$$es thinking up ways to restrict my personal choices.


 
X2, My friend has an electric heater in his garage and it does not even keep his feet warm not to mention the huge increase in his electric bill! People need heat! The pellet stove with an OAK should have it's vent termination be 18" away from a door and an open window of course! An OAK is even more important here so it will not draw in any vapors into the firebox. Some of my neighbors have a kerosene heater in their garage. Those are not nearly as safe and the cost of Kero is way up there now anyway.

I also think it is important to have a T-Stat on the garage stove so the room does not get too hot! The t-Stat in my shed works great! No worries, much safer and real cheap to heat! Good luck!

Well, I hear it is going down to 8 Deg F tonight and I want to work in a warm garage! So gatta get going!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello

Well, the garage was in the 40s so now that I have AC pwr hookup, I jumped out the T-Stat terminals to get a little heat today! March 21, 2013 in the 40s Brrrr.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello

I just add an additional strap under the T section so the DT vent pipes would not slip down. Now I can easily slide the stove out for servicing!

The strapping kit does not come with lock washers so I added them to really secure the bolts!


----------



## Don2222 (May 20, 2013)

Hello

Got quite a cold draft from the wall thimble so I added the optional ROXUL. Now it is cozy!

The wood stove people use it in their fireplaces to insulate the damper because it is fire proof to 2150 Deg F. It works well here too!
Since brass melts at 1650 degs then this insulation would not melt or catch fire!
Since the DT is 3 wall and the insulation is outside that there is still an air space in the DT pipe.

Hard to get and expensive. I got the the 5-1/2" for 2x6s and it fits perfect for the Selkirk DT thimble!
It is R24 waterproof,soundproof and fireproof! Super Stuff
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/roxul-comfortbatt-r24-for-2x6-wood-studs-16-inch-on-centre/997744

Just look at this video you may understand the properties of Rock Wool a little better!
As they say in the video, "Have you ever seen a rock burn" 
Believe me after seeing this I feel much safer having my pellet pipe surrounded by rock wool than an air space! Wow! ! !

http://www.rockwool.co.uk/why rockw...oes it burn-c7-/does it burn-c7- wooden house

See pics


----------



## Don2222 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks mralias

I just painted the pipes to finish it off.

Now I cannot see thru to the outside! LOL
Should be a little warmer.
Just adding silicone to the outside now for the water seal.


----------



## DexterDay (May 21, 2013)

Don, you need to paint that elbow buddy. It comes black, from Selkirk, but they don't use the same Black. 

Stove Bright Satin black looks better anyways.  If your gonna do it? Might as well make it look good? Right?


----------



## Don2222 (May 21, 2013)

You are right! I just noticed it when I put the other pipes on!


----------

